# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  "Sirius Hotels" (siriushotelsofficial.ru) анонсировал новые скидки на отдых в Сочи

## acontinent

*Отдыхать на Черноморском побережье прекрасно вне зависимости от сезона. А насладиться комфортным отдыхом "на полную мощность" и по самой выгодной цене в Сочи можно в отелях сети "Sirius Hotels", где круглый год действуют привлекательные спецпредложения.*





Так, в конец летнего туристического сезона, в преддверии бархатного сезона, в отелях "Sirius Hotels" объявлена акция "Живи в моменте" (*с периодом проживания: до 31.12.2022 года*). Отдых в Сочи еще никогда не был так доступен: проживание *со скидкой до 30%* экономии, плюс *кешбэк 10% при оплате картой Тинькофф*! Акция распространяется на отели на выбор: Omega, Delta, Gamma, Sigma. Бронирование с заездом на сегодня, на завтра или послезавтра.


В отдых по акции "Живи в моменте" в сети отелей "Sirius Hotels" включено: завтрак в формате «шведский стол»;бронирование без предоплаты;бесплатная отмена бронирования;трансфер на пляж (Omega и Delta);

Мягкий климат, превосходная погода, теплое море, снижение числа туристов  вот главные причины провести отдых в Сочи осенью 2022 года в отелях сети "Sirius Hotels". В бархатном сезоне здесь можно беззаботно лежать на пляже, проводить активный отдых в горах, посещать концерты и фестивали, гулять по еще зеленым паркам и аллеям, ходить в аквапарки и дельфинарии: Сочи не зря считается одним из лучших городов для туризма.


*Отдел продаж и бронирования "Sirius Hotels":*


Телефон: +7 (862) 300-07-10


Email: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Веб-сайт: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

